# Volcano subwoofer Stanford Acoustics Danville KY.



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anybody know when this sub was made, what its wattage is and what it's worth? It is a 12" single 4 ohm voice coil. I don't see a model number anywhere. It looks very similar to the old Orion XTR's. It says Volcano Stanford Acoustics Danville KY.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't say for sure when these were made but one guy in my town had Volcanos in 1995. I have never seen anymore Volcanos before or since.

According to a quick google search Stanford Acoustics is out of business.

Stanford Acoustics is Out of Business
Reviewer: George Scott

Stanford Acoustics 470 Stanford Ave. Danville, KY 40422 is no longer in business. The phone number has now been assigned to a private residence. We are tired of getting phone calls for Stanford Acoustics. Thanks George Scott


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

motor and basket look different to me


















only thing I remember about volcano was that the local swapmeet sold them.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

minbari said:


> motor and basket look different to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you have these pics which look "similar". Mine is a 12" not a 10". This Volcano also has a rubber cover over the magnet. I doubt these were swap meet speakers. I have actually found quite a bit of info about them on Facebook audio classifieds.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

A friend of mine ran two 15s in a bandpass box. Great output. Another friend had four 12's in a ported box. It's been some time, back in 94, so I don't recall how good the sound was but I've been wanting one myself.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

I also found out mine is the entry level sub and handles 300 watts RMS. Here is a pic of their bigger sub as well as one of their amps.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

mizatt32 said:


> Then you have these pics which look "similar". Mine is a 12" not a 10". This Volcano also has a rubber cover over the magnet. I doubt these were swap meet speakers. I have actually found quite a bit of info about them on Facebook audio classifieds.


they look similar but not the same. Look at the bumped pole yoke on the XTR and the magnet looks thicker on the volcano. Also, if you look at the basket near the edge, the volcano has a rolled edge, where the XTR is straight.

if you look at the magnet, on your 12" is comes nearly to the edge of the basket. on the 10" xtr the magnet has less diameter than the basket. there would only be a larger gap on the 12", since they used the same motor. clearly the basket is not the same.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

minbari said:


> they look similar but not the same. Look at the bumped pole yoke on the XTR and the magnet looks thicker on the volcano. Also, if you look at the basket near the edge, the volcano has a rolled edge, where the XTR is straight.
> 
> if you look at the magnet, on your 12" is comes nearly to the edge of the basket. on the 10" xtr the magnet has less diameter than the basket. there would only be a larger gap on the 12", since they used the same motor. clearly the basket is not the same.


I said similar. Definitely not the same. Here is a pic of my original JL Audio 12w6 that also looks very similar. As does the connector for the speaker wire.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would almost bet they are made by Credence in Kentucky.The make/made a lot of subs for Kicker,JL,etc... 
I cant post a link but they are at Credencespeakers.com

Check out their clearance corner page.They have old school Lanzar subs for cheap.Back last year the were blowing out JL 18's for $99.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

wow, they have old school lanzar 12" for $15! I remember those. They are super efficient. looked up the specs on em. 3.5mm xmax, wow! how did we live back then? lol.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Lots of subs back in the day had a stamped steel basket. This was before people cared what thhe back of their speaker looked like and people wanted function over form.

I personally have never heard of volcano but its likely that they are rebadged from another brand.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I know SJA audio(Atomic) made a lot of Orion subs.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but, just wanted pass along a little info on these subs. They were in fact made in Danville, KY about 45 minutes from me. I've been by there several times. The company closed some time ago but, in that area these subs turn up pretty regularly in pawn shops. They made subs for pro audio (p.a. systems) as well as car audio. Back in the day they would hold 'crank it up' contests on their property and give away these subs as door prizes.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> I know this is an old thread but, just wanted pass along a little info on these subs. They were in fact made in Danville, KY about 45 minutes from me. I've been by there several times. The company closed some time ago but, in that area these subs turn up pretty regularly in pawn shops. They made subs for pro audio (p.a. systems) as well as car audio. Back in the day they would hold 'crank it up' contests on their property and give away these subs as door prizes.


Sweet!


----------

